# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  E duam atdheun, por jo të jetojmë në të. Pse?

## projekti21_dk

Prej kohësh kam menduar ta hap këtë temë, por bija në siklet si ta titulloja. Një herë më shkoj ndërmend ta titulloja:
1. Kush po na vret dashurinë për atdheun. ( prej kësaj hoqa dorë se m'u duk fort e ashpër )
mandej mendova ta titulloja pak si në stilin folklorik "Larg syshë, por afër zemrës"... edhe prej kësaj hoqa dorë...

Ajo që më shtyri për ta hapur këtë temë qe rasti pasi lexova temën "Cka më mësoi emigrimi". Nga shkrimet pashë se të gjithë kishin nostalgji për atdheun, natyrisht siç kam edhe unë, por asnjërin nuk e pashë të thoshte se do të kthehem në atdhe, ashtu siç nuk po bëj as unë. Paramendo sa e vështirë është të kesh dashuri kaq të madhe për diçka dhe nga ana tjetër mos të  bësh ballë ta realizosh ( duke duruar 100 mënxyra në dhe të huaj).

Vallë ku është arsyeja?

Thuajeni hapur!


Me nderime,
Adem Gashi, mësues
Danimarkë

----------


## strange

Teme interesante i ndëruari Adem Gashi. Besoj se pas gjithë kësaj pytjes jan shumë pak përgjigje të mundshme. Arsyjet se pse ti e unë e gjithë Emigrantet nuk do të zgjedhnim të  ktheheshim ne atdhe mund të jenë këto:

* Ti as unë as këta të tjerët, kushtet që i kemi këtu s'mund të ja plotesojm vetës persa kohe Shqiperia dhe Kosova s'kan punë peër ata që jetojnë atje.

* Ti dhe unë e as keta tjerët, nuk do ta akcepojshim jetën në atdhe, që të kalojm ditën me 2 €. 

* Ti, unë dhe emigrantet tjerë, jan mesu me standade tjera, interneti, telefoni, vetura të shtrejta, shetitjet, ushiqimi tjetër e disa gjëra tjera, që po të kthehemi në këtë kohe në atdhe do të duhët ti harrojmë shumicën.

Pra i ndëruari mësues, të gijtha sillen rreth paras dhe punës.

Unë kam parë përsona dhe e njohë ende një Shqiptar më saktësisht Kosovar, që punon këtu në Austri 7 ditë në javë rreth 10-12 orë në ditë dhe qëllimi i tij është të bëje pak para sa të shkojë dhe të hap një biznes në Kosovë për të mund ta vazhdoje jetën e mbetur në atdhe.

----------


## landi45

se jetohet ne nje vend ku populli voton sikur votojne tifozet e futbollit me sy mbyllyr

dhe pseudopolitikanet po ua nxijne jeten si intelektualeve si njerezve me dy klase shkolle keshtu qe patriote jemi

por vec nje jete kemi dhe sduam ta humbim ne shqiperine e qudirave

----------


## mia@

Sepse Shqiperia s'te ofron as kushtet minimale per te jetuar. E duam te hyjme ne Europe ne..............!!
Puna nuk eshte e sigurt, pasi me nderrimin e qeverive te duhet te ndryshosh dhe punen. 
Cmimet jane njesoj si ne perendim kurse rrogat jane shume here me te ulta. Korrupsioni ne max.
Thuaj shyqyr qe nuk kthehen se ku do ushqehen gjithe ky popull. Nuk i intereson shtetit te kthehen emigrantet se ata jane me te vlefshem jashte se ne Shqiperi. Jane ata qe sigurojne pjesen me te madhe te te ardhurave e te investimit ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Izadora

Shume veta kane vite qe jane larguar nga Shqiperia,kane krijuar familjet e tyre,pune etj.


Ne Shqiperi nuk ka siguri dhe korrupsioni eshte ne maksimum.

A do kthehesh ndonjeher ne shqiperi??
Zemra thote po.
Arsyja thote jo.




> Nuk i intereson shtetit te kthehen emigrantet se ata jane me te vlefshem jashte se ne Shqiperi. Jane ata qe sigurojne pjesen me te madhe te te ardhurave e te investimit ne Shqiperi.


E drejte.

----------


## EdiR

Kush thote qe nuk duan te jetojme ne te, pse duhet te merret emigrimi si nje urrejtje apo nenvleresim per te jetuar aty? 
A mundet atdheu yne apo cili do vend te siguroje per te gjithe? Nqs ka papunesi sot imagjinoni se c'ndodh nese ne te gjithe kethehemi aty.
Emigrimi eshte shume i vjeter si koncept ajo qe eshte per te shqetesuar me Shqiptaret eshte shkalla e emigrimit e cila eshte e lidhur me kushtet ekonomike te vendit, do te vije dita.

----------


## darwin

Mbase jashtë teme por është një shprehje e lezetshme:

*Serbët do të bënin gjithçka për Kosovën me përjashtim të faktit që të jetonin atje.*



Shqiptarët jashtë atdheut janë të dënuar të asimilohen gradualisht nga vendet ku qëndrojnë, sepse brezat që do rrjedhin prej tyre do jenë gjithmonë e më larg Shqipërisë sepse vetë jeta e tyre nuk është më e ndërtuar në atdhe. Jo se për këtë është "faji" i tyre, sepse jetën çdo individ e jeton vetë, por kjo është e vërteta. Për mua nuk duhen llogaritur më në parashikimet që bëhen për popullsinë. Madje më duken shumë të çuditshme kërkesat që kanë për të votuar.

Të votojnë për.. çfarë?

----------


## alibaba

Mendoj që rëndësinë më të madhe e ka "lloji". 

Kemi gjuhën tonë të veçantë, gjakun tonë të veçantë, raca e veçantë. Kjo na detyron që të jemi të lidhur me njëri tjetrin. Dy kërkesat kryesore që na i shtron natyra: Martesa mes vete, dhe përqëndrohemi në një vend me shumicë e jo të shpërndahemi.

Atdheu është një pjesë toke, që ushqen një numër të caktuar njerëzish. Përtej këtij numri nuk mund të ushqejë. Teprica do të derdhet dikund. Por nuk duhet të asimilohet.

----------


## Roi

I dashur Mik Adem.
Kjo teme eshte shume interesante po te njejten kohe eshte e dhe prekse..
Ka shume arsyje qe na mbajn ne keto vende qe ndoshta shumica jemi te varfer per Atedheun ton, Them te varfer se nuk shofim se qfar po ndodh atje, nuk e shofim ate bare e ato malle te bekuara. Ndjejm munges per Oksigjenin e vendit tone.. E shume e shume tjera gjera..
Une ne vitin 97 u ktheva nga Mergimi dhe veprova ashtu si ma dashti zemra ime kisha shume fat qe pas vitit 2001 u ktheva prap ne Mergim. E tani jam ne Irak ku mendoj te rri edhe pak dhe te kthehem ne Kosove dhe ti harroj te gjitha tjerat gjera por te jetoj ashtu si jetojn te gjithe. Malli me ka marr sa me plas Gjoksi...
Do te kthehem e te jetoj aty ku me lindi Lokja...........

Shendet..

----------


## Izadora

> Mbase jashtë teme por është një shprehje e lezetshme:
> 
> *Serbët do të bënin gjithçka për Kosovën me përjashtim të faktit që të jetonin atje.*
> 
> 
> 
> Shqiptarët jashtë atdheut janë të dënuar të asimilohen gradualisht nga vendet ku qëndrojnë, sepse brezat që do rrjedhin prej tyre do jenë gjithmonë e më larg Shqipërisë sepse vetë jeta e tyre nuk është më e ndërtuar në atdhe. Jo se për këtë është "faji" i tyre, sepse jetën çdo individ e jeton vetë, por kjo është e vërteta. Për mua nuk duhen llogaritur më në parashikimet që bëhen për popullsinë. Madje më duken shumë të çuditshme kërkesat që kanë për të votuar.
> 
> *Të votojnë për.. çfarë?*


Politika e jashteme qe ndjek nje qeveri kane lidhje dhe me emigrantet shqiptar.
Nje qeveri e forte do te dije te mbroje dhe shtetasin e tij qe jeton jashte trojeve shqiptare.

Vetem burim te ardhurash jane te shkreterit emigrant,nuk kane asnje lloje te drejte tjeter ????????

----------


## darwin

Kjo puna e të ardhurave është shumë e pakuptimtë në mënyrën si e shtron ti.

Ti ia dërgon një pjesë të të ardhurave të tua, familjes tënde apo dikujt tjetër, dhe sigurisht që kjo gjë të nderon sepse dmth e çan kokën për njerëzit që janë munduar për të të rritur. 

Por, mos më thuaj që kur dërgon këto të ardhura, të shkojnë në mendje qoftë për një fraksion të sekondit hallet e pjesës së kombit që jeton në atdhe ose këto të ardhura është duke t'i kërkuar shteti shqiptar që të ballancojë bilancin e pagesave (bie fjala). Pra thjesht, dërgesa e parave është motiv familjar, nuk të bëjë në mënyrë direkte me fjalën "kontribut".

Kujt ia paguan taksat ti? Shtetit shqiptar apo shtetit ku qëndron? Puna dhe mundi yt ekonominë e cilit shtet ndihmon direkt? Kam parë në Gjermani, që kur vinte puna te nënshtetësia (shteti gjerman nuk lejon dy nënshtetësi) emigrantët tanë pa asnjë mëdyshje hiqnin dorë nga nënshtetësia shqiptare. Për të ardhur keq, por kjo është zgjedhja e tyre. A duhen llogaritur më si pjesë e kombit shqiptar apo në rastin më të mirë si pjesë periudhë-pushimore e tij apo pjesëmarrës-forumore? 

Tani, e kuptove përse nuk duhet të votojnë? Sepse nuk duhet të vendosin për të tjerët.

----------


## alibaba

> Tani, e kuptove përse nuk duhet të votojnë? Sepse nuk duhet të vendosin për të tjerët.


Me të vërtetë janë një numër i madh plebejsh, që vinë një herë në vit me vetura të shtrenjta, që kushedi si i kanë bërë, ose me vjedhje, ose kanë marrë kredi, e tash punojnë 20 vjet si pastruesë për një veturë. Vinë sa për t'u lëvduar.

Po jo vetëm që nuk kontribojnë në shtetin tonë, por as në familje nuk kontribojnë sa kam vërejtur.

----------


## Izadora

Mos harro nje pjese e madhe e familjeve shqiptare,mbahen nga keto te ardhura,qe vijne nga emigrantet.

Po ajo familje ne shqiperi ,me ca lekesh i paguan taksat?
Ata doktore masakrues me c'fare lekesh paguhen????

Investimet ne pasuri te patundshme (shtepiat ) ku i gjeten leket njerzit?


Kujton se me 1200 leke rroge arrin te paguash gjithcka.




> Kam parë në Gjermani, që kur vinte puna te nënshtetësia (shteti gjerman nuk lejon dy nënshtetësi) emigrantët tanë pa asnjë mëdyshje hiqnin dorë nga nënshtetësia shqiptare.


Kjo eshte e vertet. Cdo shtet ka ligjet e veta.Shteti gjerman (me kupto drejt) i mbron nenshtetasit e tij.

Per ata emigrant qe gezojne pashaport shqiptare ti jepet e drejat ligjore dhe morale te votojne.

----------


## policia911

zemra me qzn per shqiperin  eshte vendi im  kot nuk thone gur i rend ne vendin tend  por arsyetimi me thot jo se skam te ardhura  atije  etc por shqiiptar ne zemer 4ever  bl albanian deri ne vdekje

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Une kajhere isha kthy ne kosove me jetu...por femit nuk po dojn me ardhe me mu...pome thojne Babe ti qe don shko dhe rno ne Kosove na kena linde ketu dhe na deshirojme ketu te jetojm, e ne kosove mundemi me ardhe vetem si musafir maseshumti dy jave dhe tung.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Politika e jashteme qe ndjek nje qeveri kane lidhje dhe me emigrantet shqiptar.
> Nje qeveri e forte do te dije te mbroje dhe shtetasin e tij qe jeton jashte trojeve shqiptare.
> Vetem burim te ardhurash jane te shkreterit emigrant,nuk kane asnje lloje te drejte tjeter ????????



Izadora kjo "Nje qeveri e forte do te dije te mbroje dhe shtetasin e tij qe jeton jashte trojeve shqiptare" ma kujtoi një rast që ka ngjarë në shtetin ku unë jetoj . Qeveria e këtushme kishte deklaruar se nuk do të investonte që të mbahej mësimi në gjuhën turke. Qeveria turke ishte përgjigjur: "Jam unë që paguaj për turqit e mi atje dhe mësimi në gjuhën turke do të mbahet".
Vallë e bëjnë këtë qeveritë tona?!

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Gi de Masha...te lumte te lumte dhe nje milion herre te lumte.Moti nuk lexova ketu ne kete forum diq si kjo ti ce the me nje sinceritete te madhe, me nje shikim aqe te larte racional....te lumte dhe kofshe faqe bardhe.

----------


## Testim

Mësimi bëhet edhe privatisht duke i mësuar shkronjat fëmijëve, po i mësove shkrim lexim, pastaj ai vazhdon vetë të tjerat. Çifutët kështu bëjnë, e ne saherë kemi vepruar si çifutë kemi fitu, saherë kemi ndryshu metodat kemi humb.

----------


## xlindax

> Prej kohësh kam menduar ta hap këtë temë, por bija në siklet si ta titulloja. Një herë më shkoj ndërmend ta titulloja:
> 1. Kush po na vret dashurinë për atdheun. ( prej kësaj hoqa dorë se m'u duk fort e ashpër )
> mandej mendova ta titulloja pak si në stilin folklorik "Larg syshë, por afër zemrës"... edhe prej kësaj hoqa dorë...
> 
> Ajo që më shtyri për ta hapur këtë temë qe rasti pasi lexova temën "Cka më mësoi emigrimi". Nga shkrimet pashë se të gjithë kishin nostalgji për atdheun, natyrisht siç kam edhe unë, por asnjërin nuk e pashë të thoshte se do të kthehem në atdhe, ashtu siç nuk po bëj as unë. Paramendo sa e vështirë është të kesh dashuri kaq të madhe për diçka dhe nga ana tjetër mos të  bësh ballë ta realizosh ( duke duruar 100 mënxyra në dhe të huaj).
> 
> Vallë ku është arsyeja?
> 
> Thuajeni hapur!
> ...


*Shum bukur e ke titulluar.

Dikush ka shkruajtur: Zemren e kam ne Atdhe Trupin ne nje vend me te sigurt!

Jam dakort me kete shkrim dhe mendoj se arsyeja esht kjo, ne vendlindjen time nuk ka siguri.
Ne vendlindjen time te len te vdesesh po te kesh thyer kemben mbasi ke mbushur 70 vjec, me do te jetosh te thone doktorat.
Ne vendlindjen time nuk ka siguri nga asnje ane e kjo eshte arsyeja x te cilen nuk dua te kthehem kurre por, si ne dashuri mes dy personash, nuk ndiqet llogjika dhe keshtu me vendlindjen time, e dua dhe pse nuk me jep asgje x ta dashur ate, por eshte e IMJA, eshte vendi ku kam lindur, ku jam rritur.. eshte dicka qe ndihet dhe s'mund te evitohet.*

----------


## kiniku

> Thuajeni hapur!




Arsyea eshte tmerrsisht e thjeshte: Nuk e doni atdheun. Ju e doni veten, ju doni familjen tuaj dhe deshironi te krijoni kushte dhe nje perspektive per te ardhmen e familjes suaj. Deshironi te punoni e derdhni djerse per para e jo per atdhe. 

Kjo, nuk eshte dic negative vetvetiu. Negative behet kur me pasaporte gjermane e amerikane filloni te shprehni "dashurine" ndaj atdheut te harruar, ne fjalime te shkurtra, poste te gjata, biseda telefonike mallengjyese.

Thjesht, ka te beje me zgjidhjet qe ben njeriu. Cdo arsyetim i mundshem, jo gjoja diktatura, varferia, nuk e zbusin mungesen e dashurise ndaj atdheut. Ju ne diaspore nuk jeni te denuar nga jeta, eshte vendim qe keni marre ju. 

Nuk mund te duash apo urresh dikend ne largesi. Nuk ka efekt, as njera as tjetra. Keto gjera jane te mundshme vetem nga afer. Bukuria apo shemtia e vendit shijohet vetem duke e pare, duke e perjetuar, duke e prekur e jo duke e imagjinuar. Ai qe e do atdheun, mundohet ta beje me te bukur, me te paster duke ia filluar nga vetja. Dashuria per nje person apo gje nenkupton te ia duash edhe anet e keqija, jo vetem te mirat, _so they say_. 

Une ua kam lakmi qe jeni ne Danimark. Po, une nuk e dua atdheun tim por une te pakten nuk shtirem. Ju emigrantet dashuroni nje koncept abstrakt, dhe nuk iu kushton asgje te jeni "Atdhetar". Kur "atdhetarizmi" ka filluar te kerkoj dic nga ju, ju ia keni mbathur.

----------

